# pennsylvania betta shows and/or clubs?



## stichez

Is anyone from pa that might be able to tell me if there are any betta shows or clubs locally?


----------



## kyle89

I was wondering and looking into the same thing!!


----------



## kyle89

Is there any east coast interest that if there is not clubs and shows to start some??


----------



## GhostFeather

What part of Pa. are you from?
I am from Butler,just north of Pittsburgh.
The only local club is The Greater Pittsburgh Aquarium Society,I am a member.
Nothing on Bettas,that I know of except in Philly.
I have been tossing the idea around,either an IBC sanctioned club,or just a local Betta club.
I don't know of any shows,except maybe in Philly,I don't think they do shows.
There no IBC sanctioned clubs in Pa.,as far as I know.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

I live in Lancaster pa. I was thinking of starting a local club if i could find some interest or even would be willing to help get a sanctioned club in pa!


----------



## GhostFeather

If you were not so far away,I would be glad to work with you.
You could start by putting flyers in pet stores,pick a public place to hold your first get together,make sure you let people know it is for Bettas.
See how many have an interest and how many are breeders.
Even non breeders are great to have,you might turn them into breeders.
I am pretty sure the IBC had a convention in Lancaster a few years back.
Good luck on it,I would join if you got one going,could not attend meetings,but would give you all the support I could.
The IBC is a good place to start,they will give you an assist in getting one started.
I would not mind the drive to Lancaster for a show.
Now you got me thinking about it again!
Bill


----------



## kyle89

I was hoping to get more interest in getting something going. There has to be more betta interest in Pennsylvania!!


----------



## GhostFeather

I am sure there is,we just have to find them!
I know through the GPASI,there are few-very few,Bettas show up at the auctions once in awhile.
I usually have some in the auctions,other than me,there is not much in the way of selection.
I hope to have some for the auction in May.
Mine might not be quite old enough by then,we have an age limit on how young the fish can be for the auctions.
Bill


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

If you're trying to start a statewide group, perhaps you could just rotate the meeting locations each time. That way, you might get a larger group of people involved, which could help increase the number of members overall.

So one meeting might be in the western part of the state, and the next meeting in the eastern section. But since you'd be involving the entire state, you'd end up with more members than if you limit it to your local region. 

And you could post meeting minutes online (or just distribute them via email) so that everyone would be kept up-to-date with what was going on.


----------



## kyle89

That's what i was thinking was statewide but i really like your idea of rotating the meetings!!! Thanks


----------



## GhostFeather

Statewide is a great idea.
I have this in my favorites.it might be of help,at least give an idea:
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/200/
I could contact the IBC and get some information from them.
I have a copy of Flare that had an article on starting a IBC sanctioned club.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

Just read. Definitely a help an gave ideas


----------



## dramaqueen

I would contact a couple of IBC members and ask them how you would go about starting an IBC chapter.


----------



## GhostFeather

I will print out some flyers and cover(as well as I can) the northwest of the state.
I will put them in the pet stores in a 50 mile radius of me.
I will contact the president of GAPSI and see if I can have something put in our monthly magazine,and get a little mouth to mouth from the other members.
We can start out easy and see how many people are interested,then proceed from there.
I can pick a spot that will be central to 4 counties,so people will not have to travel to far for a first contact.
Then we can decide to contact the IBC or not.
It is a lot of work,baby steps to start with!
Bill


----------



## kyle89

I will see what the intresst in a club would be on south east part of the state. I can cover Reading York Lancaster and Berks


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck getting your group started, guys.


----------



## stichez

i am very interested in all of this as well. i live near wilkes barre in the north east so anything i can do to help please let me know. also i want to become a breeder. right now all i have is store bought crowntails but i would eventually like to get some better fish to start breeding if there is gonna be shows in the area


----------



## GhostFeather

Ok,
I will cover the NW counties.


----------



## GhostFeather

Here is what I was thinking:
statewide club with a name(whatever),
Nw chapter
SE chapter
Ne chapter
have not heard from the SW,it might come in time.
Each chapter could have a monthly meeting in local central to them,different locals each time as agreed to by it's members.
Perhaps once a year(whatever is agreeable on)a statewide meeting,hosted by each chapter.
The meetings can consist of whatever the members agree on,shows,auctions,of course exchanging ideas.
I will be putting out fliers in the next couple of weeks,with my email as a contact.
Then I will see how much interest I can generate and get back with some numbers.
Then I will set up a meeting to explain what our goals are,if anyone gets back to me.
We already have an offer from a forum member to set up a website or Facebook page for us,I think a website would really be cool.
Now for the sticky part!!
We, at some point will have to think of dues and how we want to do them,each chapter or statewide,of course if we go the IBC route there will be their dues,dues for both would not be that bad.
I do not know how other state orgs. do it,but we could find out.
Elections probably by chapters,any other ideas?
The org.that I belong to now has 2 auctions a year,a percentage goes to the seller and part goes to the club.
All this can be figured out when and if we can get something going.
Baby steps!!!!\
Bill


----------



## kyle89

Sounds like some good baby steps "new member" (lol) Bill. I will get some flyers out my way


----------



## GhostFeather

Guess I am the oldest "new member" here!!!!
It was Stichez who offered to set up a website or Facebook page.
Stichez also will cover the Ne part of the state.
Thanks to everyone for helping on this!
Bill


----------



## aemaki09

Ooh, you should add Ohio in on this whole Idea!

The nearest IBC sanctioned club to me is the mid-west betta club, but I dont think they meet anywhere near ohio sadly.


----------



## GhostFeather

Anyone from Ohio willing to make the drive could join,I guess.
Nw Pa. is not to far from Ohio.
I grew up in Greenville Pa.-10 minute drive to Ohio.
Greenville is only about 50 miles from me now.
Bill


----------



## stichez

im waiting on the website until we have enough interested people because im probably gonna have to pay for a domain name if i want to make a quality site but i have facebook set up for the most part. pm me for the link if u want it. the pics i used aren't great but its what i have on hand. maybe it would be fun to start it off with a betta photo contest and/or betta art contest and then we could feature the winners and use them as the official picture each month or something like that.


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah..it's not too far of a drive... I know my sister makes the drive from here to penn state in about 3-3.5 hours...Im definitely willing to do that for a club!


----------



## GhostFeather

Waiting on the webpage is a good idea.
I imagine that other people from neighboring states that have no clubs would be interested in one fairly close.
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

We have a name suggestion"Pennsylvania Betta Association".
What do others think of it?
It would be really nice to put this on the flyers!
Bill


----------



## Fishy Mom

I'm in. I'm not too far from Kyle in PA. What do you all need me to do?


----------



## GhostFeather

If you could put fliers in petstores.that would be good.
I have not decided what to put on them yet,something like:
Pennsylvania Betta Association
Looking for Betta Owners and Breeders to join a new and upcoming Betta Association.
If interested contact me at:
email address

Then insert a couple of Betta pics somewhere.
Bill


----------



## stichez

also on the fliers you should invite people to like our facebook page


----------



## GhostFeather

Good idea,didn't think of that!
Bill


----------



## Fishy Mom

I think I can organize a few things tomorrow. I'll see if I can whip up a flyer tomorrow & post it on the FB page to see what everyone thinks. I'm going to a very large LFS in Norristown, PA this weekend or next. I'll talk to them about it.


----------



## GhostFeather

That would be good!
I had to pick up some filter media for my 55,I was at Petco and talked to one of the GMs.
He said I could bring fliers up and they would put them in peoples bags,he also said I could set up a table with fliers on it.
As much as I can't stand Petco with their plants and fish,this would be a good chance to educate people about Bettas!
If I can use Petco and Petsmart to my advantage,I will!!!!!
So we are off to a start!
Bill


----------



## Fishy Mom

GhostFeather, I love it! Educating people about Bettas at chain stores like Petco is exactly what some people talk about regularly on this forum. They will never stop selling bettas, but we can help by informing people who buy them and maybe educate some of the employees too!

I'm really exited to see what we can all accomplish with this in PA.


----------



## shushcat

I doubt the big stores would let you do anything because obviously they don't want to lead customers away from THEM and THEIR "expertise", but I think more independent stores would go for it. I personally would be excited for something in Western PA!


----------



## GhostFeather

I already have permission to put fliers out at Petco,just have to watch what I say in the store!
Get interested people to join,then educate them at meetings.
If your interested in joining,check out our FB page.
Bill


----------



## shushcat

Oh whoa, that's awesome that they let you do that! I definitely will


----------



## GhostFeather

Surprised me!!!
I even gave the GM one of my cards.
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

If anyone here is interested in joining or wants more info,pm me.
Bill


----------



## Fishy Mom

I didn't have time today to make a flyer at work.  I'll try again on Monday, but I'm still going to talk to the big LFS that I'm going to this weekend.


----------



## GhostFeather

This is the flier I came up with,let me know what you think.

Pennsylvania Betta Association
A new and upcoming Betta association looking for Betta owners and breeders to join.
We will be split into 4 chapters:
The NW Chapter
The SW Chapter
The NE Chapter
The SE Chapter
Hoping to get enough members to be sanctioned by the International Betta Congress.
Interested in learning more!
Contact: my email
Check out our FaceBook page:
Pennsylvania Betta Association

I will insert a couple of Betta Pictures.
Bill


----------



## stichez

very nice


----------



## shushcat

Maybe substitute the word "hoping" with something more decisive, and leaving out "enough"? Like seeking or looking or whatever? Also, "Betta association" seems a little redundant following "Pennsylvania Betta Association" and with "Betta owners and etc." coming after it.

When you mention the chapters, maybe phrase it so that the four chapters are pre-existing or something - it lacks the same decisiveness of the word "hoping" and whatnot. 

Maybe someone with more marketing/advertising experience can weigh in?


----------



## GhostFeather

Association changed to: Betta Club(not the name,the 2nd one).

Dropped the Chapters and used this:
The club will be split into 4 chapters statewide.

Changed the IBC part to:

When we have enough members we will look into getting sanctioned by the International Betta Congress.
Bill


----------



## shushcat

The language reads as a lot more stable now, while still conveying that it's an up and coming group that still needs members to function! :-D


----------



## GhostFeather

Cool,thanks for your input!!
Bill


----------



## Frazzle

nothing here in Hershey


----------



## GhostFeather

If you want,see about putting out some fliers.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

Hershey? You would be in my section of the chapter


----------



## GhostFeather

No,I am in the NW,by Pittsburgh.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

Hershey is only a 45 minute drive from me


----------



## stichez

nice kyle already has two people other than himself.


----------



## GhostFeather

Cool!!
I will start putting flyers out this week.
Just noticed I have been spelling flyers wrong!!
Long week at work!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

200 flyers ready to go.
Bill


----------



## Naladari

Make sure you hit up Elmer's aquariums in monroeville pa. They are bound to have at least a few people interested. From butler it's down 28 get off exit 12 to turnpike then get off at Pittsburgh monroeville exit. Bout 45 mins. There are around 6 local pet stores in the area including petco and petsmart. Elmer's is aquarium speciality. I know one guy who works there who I get a lot of advice from has 7 males. The interest is def around and betta keeping popularity is growing!


----------



## GhostFeather

Ok,190 flyers went out today.
More tomorrow,I have to print more.
Petsmart shot me down,corporate rules,Petco(2 stores)took 100.
Anouther store,got 50,and a mom & pop store took 40.
So,it is a start,going north tomorrow.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

There is now a pa chapter in the ibc. Can there be more than 1?


----------



## GhostFeather

Good question,I'll see if I can find out.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

I got a pm form them that they just started the group. If we can have two I still am going through with ours


----------



## GhostFeather

There is 3 in Texas.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

OK. Let's continue on!!


----------



## GhostFeather

Yep,let's move on!
Bill


----------



## kyle89

I made some craigslist posts for my area


----------



## GhostFeather

Cool!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

I emailed Karen and this is her reply:

Hi Bill, 


Yes there can be several chapters in the same State )

Karen Mac Auley


*Bill*


----------



## kyle89

OK sounds good. I actually got two response to a craigslist post! Looking like a good start


----------



## GhostFeather

Cool!!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

200 more flyers went out today,already have a secretary for the NW chapter!
I am going to go to Monroeville Saturday after work,anouther 100 there(at least).
Bill


----------



## stichez

sounds good. i havent had time to make flyers yet but hopefully sunday


----------



## GhostFeather

I am planning on putting out 100 more tomorrow,that will take me up to about 500 flyers out.
There will be something in the next issue of Finformation,the GPASI monthly newsletter.
I will be taking some down to our auction,May 6th,it is open to the public,usually quite a few people there.
Our President will also make a announcement about us at the auction,so we have pretty good coverage in the Pittsburgh-Erie area.
Now starts the waiting!!!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

How does this look as a simple mission statement:

*Location*

The Pennsylvania Betta Assocition is located in the state of Pennsylvania.
It consists of 4 chapters,the NW chapter,the SW chapter,the NE chapter and the SE chapter.
The members of PBA come from all over the state and meeting locations tend to change from month to month in each chapter to giving members a chance to attend meetings in a chapter close to them.
*Objectives*

Our society was formed to allow people interested in bettas to:

Learn about keeping and raising bettas from other betta enthusiasts. 

Attracting new people into the hobby.

Obtain new and higher quality fish.

Thanks for your interest in PBS, and hope to see you at a meeting.  If you have any questions, please let us know! 

Maybe leave the location part out?
Keep the objectives part?

It could go on the FB page and latter on the website?
Feel free to make adjustments as you see fit,we can fine tune it.
Bill


----------



## stichez

i agree about leaving the location part out because when you say we tend to change locations that way it makes us sound kind of flakey lol but yea go ahead and put it on the facebook page. im gonna be setting up the webpage sometime in the upcoming week because im pretty confidasnt we have the interest we need and you have deffinately been doing a great job on your end.


----------



## GhostFeather

100 flyers left at Elmers in Monroeville today,that is a total of 500 since Tuesday.
With the announcement in our monthly newsletter and I will be taking another 75 to the auction,that should be coverage for the NW part of the state.
I went pretty much 50 miles north and south.
Zig-zaged a little here and there!
What do you people think about allowing a member to bring 1 non-member to 1 meeting?
Try to generate some people that might be on the fence in the future!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

Anyone having any luck?
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

How many of us starting this belong to the IBC?
I do,we only need 4 more to become an IBC chapter.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

GhostFeather said:


> What do you people think about allowing a member to bring 1 non-member to 1 meeting?
> Try to generate some people that might be on the fence in the future!
> Bill


I don't think that's a bad ideas at all!!


----------



## GhostFeather

Ok,we will incorporate that into our bylaws when we get some.
Bill


----------



## stichez

i finally got a chance to make my flyers. im gonna try to get out as much as possible this weekend. bill where is the farthest east you went so i know how far west i should go?


----------



## jsr2010

Sorry to just jump in, but I'm from NW Pa too. ^.^

Oh, and when you're writing something, say, in a list, make sure it is in a parallel structure. So you might want to change "attracting" to "attract"--->


Objective:

Our society was formed to allow people interested in bettas to...

-learn about keeping and raising bettas from other betta enthusiasts
-attract new people into the hobby
-obtain new and higher quality fish​

....when it's parallel...it reads a bit easier.


----------



## GhostFeather

Thanks,I will change it on FB.
If your in NW Pa.,your welcome to join.
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

stichez,I went as far north as Meadville,as far south as Greensburgh,east to New Castle,west to Indiana.
Hit just about everything I could think of,I even gave some to old friends in Greenville who used to own a PetShop.
We have a person on the FB page who is also a member of GPASI,he would be a great asset to us,lots of experience on what to do!!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

Put 75 more out at the Butler Petco,they only had 10 left.
I might not be posting for a week or so after the 11th,I am getting surgery on my right hand(yes,I am right handed!!!).
I will be checking in though.
After the surgey,I might check out Transfer and Cranberry,to see if they need more.
Bill


----------



## kyle89

Good luck with your surgery Bill. You will be in my thoughts. I'm going to update my craigslist posts. Had a few people join the Facebook page and text me off cl


----------



## GhostFeather

TY


----------



## Coppermoon

Rules for IBC Chapters (as I understood it). As long as the initials don't match any other in IBC (LSB=Lone Star Bettas, TBS=Texas Betta Society, CBS, OBBA, etc.), you must have 5 IBC Charter members (IBC members who have never helped start a chapter...and DONT have to live in your state). Texas has 3 so far. LSB and TBS cover the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. The other one is in the Texas City/Austin area (I forget how to spell the other one). Jr. Baker is the contact person for that one.


----------



## GhostFeather

Thanks for the IBC info,I did not know they could be from another state!
Joe Doyle from the FB page is taking some flyers to Erie this Sunday,so we will get coverage with the Erie Aquarium Club.
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

Just got an invite from the Petco in Transfer to set up a table May 4th,some activity they have going that day,to bad I have to work!!
I will see if I can do something.
Bill


----------



## GaryJ73167

stichez said:


> i am very interested in all of this as well. i live near wilkes barre in the north east so anything i can do to help please let me know. also i want to become a breeder. right now all i have is store bought crowntails but i would eventually like to get some better fish to start breeding if there is gonna be shows in the area


Hi Neighbor !!! Pittston here


----------



## GhostFeather

Hi GaryJ73167,
Check out our FB page.
You are more than welcome our group.
I will be taking a headcount on here and on our FB page in the near future.
Bill


----------



## stichez

so what kinda luck is everyone having? the FB page seems to be getting more and more likes everyday! i think im gonna start working on the website very soon too. also we should start talking about some of the specifics: what should club dues be, when should we be holding our first meetings, what should we cover in the meetings, who is gonna take part in contributing to the newsletter and should it be sent via mail, email, or both to members. etc.


----------



## kbraucci

I'm from Lancaster PA also. I would love a Betta Club that was in the area


----------



## kbraucci

Hi, I'm from Lancaster also. Did you hear of anything that is in our area as far as a club?


----------



## GhostFeather

You both would be in Kyle's section.
Just go to the FB page:
Pennsylvania Betta Association

and post where you are at,Mindy or Kyle will get back to you.
Bill


----------



## kbraucci

Thank you Bill. That's exactly what I will do


----------



## jibruno

im in NJ and if you have anything like a club or show, i would gladly attend just PM me with details if anything ever arises


----------



## GhostFeather

How close to Pa. are you?
Once we get this thing going,out of staters are welcome to join the chapter closest to them.
Bill


----------



## jibruno

depending where in PA you are talking about, im fairly close to the border


----------



## GhostFeather

Well the SW chapter includes all of the SW part of Pa.,so any out of staters bordering that part of Pa. could join that chapter,same thing with the NE chapter.
Of course it all depends on this thing actually taking place!!
So,anyone living in one of the 4 chapters who wants to pitch in,get the word out, we could use the help!!
We still need 2 IBC members to get listed as an IBC chapter,which would help a great deal.
So,if 2 more join the IBC,we will be off to a decent start,so far,it is just Mindy and me(I have a family membership-counts as 2).
Right now this whole idea is floundering!!
Bill


----------



## jibruno

how do you become a member of ibc?


----------



## GhostFeather

Go here.
http://ibcbettas.org/2012/joinrenew/

I am not trying to force anyone to join.
Bill


----------



## stichez

even if it takes a while to get sanctioned we can still have a club that isnt sanctioned by the ibc at 1st. i put that one girl as a moderator for the fb page when i 1st made it cause she was the only person we had for the sw but i dunno if she is really interested in the responsibility so we may need a new sw person but me bill and kyle are deffinately into this idea i think and we have gotten a lot of likes on the page and i have gotton some emails though not many. my next day off is wednesday and i am gonna use that time to finish the site but i think what our next step should be is to go through the fb likes and find out what chapter each one would fit into and pm each one to find out how interested they are in the actual club. each main contact should do this for thier chapter and make a list of all those interested. when finished we should report back here with our numbers and see if we have enough to move onto the next step. i am also gonna do some advertising on fb for the page and we need to friend and invite all the likes to join the new group bill made


----------



## GhostFeather

Well,we made it,we are the newest IBC Chapter!!
Good work everyone!
Now time to kick this thing up a notch!!!
I posted on the FB page,what we need to do next.
Bill


----------



## Deanna01

Bill, that's fantastic! I just joined IBC a few days ago.  I will look on the FB page and see what to do.

EDIT: LoL, it just occurred to me that maybe that's why we made it! They said they would be processing my membership today.


----------



## GhostFeather

Cool,I am glad you joined the IBC!
Bill


----------



## stichez

Ok now that we r sanctioned what's next?


----------



## GhostFeather

Get the chapters running would be a good start,see how much interest there is in an actual club instead of just an FB club.
Then we will go from there.
Bill


----------



## stichez

Ok well I have already talked to a few ppl from my area who r interested... About how many ppl should we aim to have in each chapter before the first meeting?


----------



## GhostFeather

Whatever you think is good,can be 3,can be 20.
I know the new IBC Chapter before us only had 8 members.
Bill


----------



## jibruno

i know most of you are in PA, but im in NJ and fairly close to the PA border, im not sure if there is a chapter in jersey or if i would be able to go to the pa one once/ if you start having an actual club? also whats the facebook page, can i have the link?


----------



## Deanna01

Here's the FB page, jbruno: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pennsylvania-Betta-Association/355960314512549


----------



## stichez

Jibruno r u closer to north east or south east pa?


----------



## lovefordebbie

great idea guys


----------



## Fishy Mom

I just got caught up on the thread & this is great news everyone. Good job & thank you to everyone who worked so hard on this. I haven't had much time for anything since some things came up with my kids. I am currently working on my first spawn. I'll join the IBC after that & see what I can do to help if everything with the (human) kiddos goes smoothly.

Will there be any shows? I may be able to help out with that in the future. I'm in SE PA.


----------



## GhostFeather

I hope we can get enough dues paying members to have shows!
I was told that a club has to be non-profit to hold shows and auctions,but if we have dues paying members,we can have them under the IBC.
Kim and Kyle are handling the SE area,just go to the FB page and post to them.
Bill


----------



## Fishy Mom

GhostFeather said:


> I hope we can get enough dues paying members to have shows!
> I was told that a club has to be non-profit to hold shows and auctions,but if we have dues paying members,we can have them under the IBC.
> Kim and Kyle are handling the SE area,just go to the FB page and post to them.
> Bill


I'll spread the word to see if I can get some interest in joining & I'll look into signing myself up as a dues member as well.


----------



## Fishy Mom

I'm on the FB page now. How exactly can I join? I haven't been online much so I missed so much.


----------



## GhostFeather

Hi,
Just like it,on the right hand side is some posts,Kim's is there asking who is from the SE.
Just reply to her and when she has some members from the SE,you guys can set up a meeting.
Bill


----------



## Fishy Mom

GhostFeather said:


> Hi,
> Just like it,on the right hand side is some posts,Kim's is there asking who is from the SE.
> Just reply to her and when she has some members from the SE,you guys can set up a meeting.
> Bill


Done. I'm still having trouble because my iPad doesn't like FB. I'll open the page at work tomorrow so it's easier to navigate.


----------



## stichez

Woot woot!!! So happy this is taking off!


----------



## jibruno

thank you!
and i am in central jersey so i can get to philly in a little over an hour or less depending on traffic, also i can get to Easton in under an hour, not sure where the meetings will be held but let me know!


----------



## Deanna01

If any of you are in Central PA, let me know! I am going to head up the subchapter here.


----------



## jibruno

im planning on becoming an IBC member and since im in NJ i could start a sub chapter, or an actual chapter here. i dont think there are a lot of people interested in bettas in my area though and may be moving to PA in the next few months depending where my work takes me.


----------



## GhostFeather

I have had a couple of people from NJ ask about joining.
Most are close enough to the border to drive into PA.
How far from the Pa. border are you?
A sub-chapter in NJ sounds like a good idea,I could email you the PBA flier,you could print some out and pass them out and see how many people are interested.
Bill


----------



## jibruno

im close enough to the border to do either side, heres my email, send me the flier and ill see what i can do!

[email protected]


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is a link to our chapter for anyone who is interested. :-D

https://www.facebook.com/PennsylvaniaBettaSociety


The next meeting will be at TFP.


----------



## fawx

hey hey hit me up ;D i'm sure my petco bettas won't make the cut, but I'd love to come anyways!


----------



## helms97

im not sure how these work really lol! but im in the Royersford/Limerick area and would love to come to some betta shows! how do i join?


----------



## ashleylyn

I'm from NJ and would potentially be interested in a subchapter or something here! Though I am only about 15/20 minutes from the PA border.


----------

